# Only a fucking idiot would buy a PS5 from a scalper



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2020)

The PS5 isn't a limited edition product but scalpers are selling them for over $1000 AUD on eBay. The RRP for the digital edition is $600 AUD and the RRP for the disk edition is $750 AUD. Unless you really, _really_ want a PS5 by Christmas or a launch unit for hacking, why bother? It's not a limited edition product. Launch units are most likely to contain hardware issues and there are less games available at launch.


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 12, 2020)

The biggest problem I have with people buying from scalpers is that it only encourages scalping.

If people didn't buy scalped GPUs, consoles, etc. It could make things easier for those who 'legitimately' want one. 

That said, once had an argument with someone on this site because apparently it's wrong to dislike scalpers.


----------



## tfocosta (Nov 12, 2020)

People that buy anything from scalpers are desperate to shove it in the faces of people that don't. And the funniest thing about all this is that people that don't buy from scalpers don't give a sh*t about those who buy. They are patient and will buy their products (in this case consoles, specifically PS5) whenever they can or want.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 12, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> That said, once had an argument with someone on this site because apparently it's wrong to dislike scalpers.



Wrong to dislike scalpers or wrong to dislike scalping?

Anyway scalping is a symptom, not a cause of anything. Blame the companies for not meeting/predicting demand, granted they will likely do that anyway as something being sold out generates a bit more demand and press and likely does not really cost them much (especially if money is made in game sales and such).

I don't care either way.
If it bothers you then don't buy it. Did have a shot from a very old book on woodwork around here somewhere that rings true 130 odd years later.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/on-scalping.462741/


----------



## tech3475 (Nov 12, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Wrong to dislike scalpers or wrong to dislike scalping?
> 
> Anyway scalping is a symptom, not a cause of anything. Blame the companies for not meeting/predicting demand, granted they will likely do that anyway as something being sold out generates a bit more demand and press and likely does not really cost them much (especially if money is made in game sales and such).
> 
> ...



I used scalping as a way to describe what the scalpers do, wasn’t sure if it was the correct phrase.

This is a flawed defence because the scalpers still contribute to the supply problem on at least some level, especially these days when bots may be involved.

This is why I also blame people who buy from them, as it just encourages the practice.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2020)

I would never buy something for more than it's worth never have never will.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Right after I post this I just got an email from walmart.com that PS5 is about to be back in stock. So it might just be buying one at regular price today.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2020)

This is total bullshit. It said they would be in stock 6 eastern, I go there 6:00 and they're in stock. Add one to cart, I can't load the page to check out. I go and refresh it and it's removed from my cart and they're out of stock again. I never removed it. Totally unfair I have 5G internet too.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 12, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> This is total bullshit. It said they would be in stock 6 eastern, I go there 6:00 and they're in stock. Add one to cart, I can't load the page to check out. I go and refresh it and it's removed from my cart and they're out of stock again. I never removed it. Totally unfair I have 5G internet too.


Haha u was being a smartass and it bit u in the ass


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 12, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> The biggest problem I have with people buying from scalpers is that it only encourages scalping.
> 
> If people didn't buy scalped GPUs, consoles, etc. It could make things easier for those who 'legitimately' want one.
> 
> That said, once had an argument with someone on this site because apparently it's wrong to dislike scalpers.


Nah, fuck scalpers and fuck anyone who defends them. Waste of space.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2020)

Shadow#1 said:


> Haha u was being a smartass and it bit u in the ass



Take your liberal bitterness elsewhere it has nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 12, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> I used scalping as a way to describe what the scalpers do, wasn’t sure if it was the correct phrase.
> 
> This is a flawed defence because the scalpers still contribute to the supply problem on at least some level, especially these days when bots may be involved.
> 
> This is why I also blame people who buy from them, as it just encourages the practice.



What Fast doesn't realize is that there are script kiddies, botters and groups of people who eat up the stock so they can continue this bullshit practice. Amazon is full of fake companies with technology marked way up.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> I used scalping as a way to describe what the scalpers do, wasn’t sure if it was the correct phrase.
> 
> This is a flawed defence because the scalpers still contribute to the supply problem on at least some level, especially these days when bots may be involved.
> 
> This is why I also blame people who buy from them, as it just encourages the practice.





ForgotWhoIam said:


> I would never buy something for more than it's worth never have never will.





Memoir said:


> What Fast doesn't realize is that there are script kiddies, botters and groups of people who eat up the stock so they can continue this bullshit practice. Amazon is full of fake companies with technology marked way up.



I am quite familiar with bots

and ebay sniper programs have existed for years. Nothing functionally different here.

As far as "buying something for more than it is worth" then what is something worth? The classic answer is "what someone is willing to pay for it". If you literally have examples of people paying that much for it...

On supply problem. I do recall a fun video of a lady thinking she will be making a packet from a new iphone, except nobody cared and she ended up out of pocket having to sell them off while they sat on shelves. To that end I am back at companies either won't produce enough because cost or because they want shortages because hype or something.


Though I shall ask another.
Under what principle of law or ethics would you see scalping shut down/fined/someone slapped for selling a luxury good at above manufacturer's recommended retail price?
Is anybody going to die or be injured from this? Being a new console it is not like it has any games either so I am not even sure what the "it is nice to have" factor is.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 13, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> I am quite familiar with bots
> 
> and ebay sniper programs have existed for years. Nothing functionally different here.
> 
> ...


Yep u said it best


----------



## Stealphie (Nov 13, 2020)

I'd say the PS5 is 100% not worth it rn. Wait for the games to actually come out.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> I am quite familiar with bots
> 
> and ebay sniper programs have existed for years. Nothing functionally different here.
> 
> ...




The generally accepted retail price. PS5s are $499 I'm not paying a dime more. Same for a car or anything else. If everyone adopted this philosophy there'd be no more scalpers. But hey it's their money they can do what they want I'm not overpaying for something. The only logical reason someone would pay more than retail price for a PS5 is being impatient.

I lied when I said I never overpaid though I did buy Panzer Dragoon Saga for $200 although I beat it and sold it for $250. I paid around the same for Earthbound I blanked on those but that was like 12 years ago I would not do that today.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> The generally accepted retail price. PS5s are $499 I'm not paying a dime more. Same for a car or anything else. If everyone adopted this philosophy there'd be no more scalpers. But hey it's their money they can do what they want I'm not overpaying for something. The only logical reason someone would pay more than retail price for a PS5 is being impatient.



So why is the "generally accepted retail price" (a term you appear to have just defined) worth paying attention to here?

I would say $499 is overpaying.
Buy one in 6-7 years when the games are going second hand for 
nothing, maybe have some hacks, nice late stage models with all the kinks worked out, cheap peripherals (maybe, PS4 controllers these days still seem to be a fortune compared to previous generations). Anybody paying for one this early on is impatient, or maybe wants a status symbol.
If everybody adopted this philosophy console prices would crash further still and we as consumers would be even better off.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> So why is the "generally accepted retail price" (a term you appear to have just defined) worth paying attention to here?
> 
> I would say $499 is overpaying.
> Buy one in 6-7 years when the games are going second hand for
> ...



I agree it's overpaying but for PS5 I was able to sell a few games sell a PS4 and an Xbox One to gather the money. I have a gaming PC that willl erase even needing the Xbox One, my PS4 games will work on PS5 so it's like in a way getting it for free IMO or it feels like it even though yes I know I bought those things at one time but it was a long time ago.

I have thought about say waiting a year to buy a game so it's cheaper I may do that or maybe it'll depend on the game I want to support devs of good games.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> I agree it's overpaying but for PS5 I was able to sell a few games sell a PS4 and an Xbox One to gather the money. I have a gaming PC that willl erase even needing the Xbox One, my PS4 games will work on PS5 so it's like in a way getting it for free IMO or it feels like it even though yes I know I bought those things at one time but it was a long time ago.
> 
> I have thought about say waiting a year to buy a game so it's cheaper I may do that or maybe it'll depend on the game I want to support devs of good games.


So we are dealing with feels over reasoning (you have lost the utility of the PS4, xbone and some games, to say nothing of being able to save up over the next however long instead)? Fair enough.


----------



## Mythical (Nov 13, 2020)

Scalping sucks yeah, but the fact that it's possible is the real problem. 
There's nothing wrong with buying and reselling at a higher price. 
The only problem is websites and companies let them corner the market.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> So we are dealing with feels over reasoning (you have lost the utility of the PS4, xbone and some games, to say nothing of being able to save up over the next however long instead)? Fair enough.



What is with this passive agressive bullshit? Am I offending you somehow by telling you what I plan to do? Jesus christ.  I didn't know there was a certain way you had to buy a console and it has to be done the FAST6191 way.

I just explained how the things I sold were of little use to me and you somehow think it's better to save the money? I have over $20,000 in my bank account, it's not about the money. I feel I'm moving over to PS5 in an easy way by selling things I don't need. I don't know why you would even care one bit I guess you're doing some thing where you encourage people to wait years to buy it? Weird as hell. You're a weird person.

Get your do it FAST6191's way or else crap outta here.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> What is with this passive agressive bullshit? Am I offending you somehow by telling you what I plan to do? Jesus christ.  I didn't know there was a certain way you had to buy a console and it has to be done the FAST6191 way.
> 
> I just explained how the things I sold were of little use to me and you somehow think it's better to save the money? I have over $20,000 in my bank account, it's not about the money. I feel I'm moving over to PS5 in an easy way by selling things I don't need. I don't know why you would even care one bit I guess you're doing some thing where you encourage people to wait years to buy it? Weird as hell. You're a weird person.
> 
> Get your do it FAST6191's way or else crap outta here.


I am basically impossible to offend.

I just find the vitriol directed at people that would resell a luxury device rather amusing, especially when even if it were some kind of ethical/moral failing (and I can't even fathom how it would be) then it is the company making the thing that is 5000% more responsible for the situation.

If the removal of items and their use potential works for you then fantastic. If you want to pay out of pocket for the many times retail prices on ebay then fantastic. If you want to wait a few years for some games to actually come out on it then fantastic. If you want to pay RRP for something then fantastic as everybody holding back so the market crashes is probably impractical so guess there has to be someone to start the second hand market and take the pain of first gen hardware.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2020)

I'm convinced I'm having a conversation with a bot. Well I should say, I was.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I don't know how any human being can order a PS5 from walmart.com. Second time I was able to add the system to my cart, but it just loads eternally when trying to click on said cart.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 13, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> I'm convinced I'm having a conversation with a bot. Well I should say, I was.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I don't know how any human being can order a PS5 from walmart.com. Second time I was able to add the system to my cart, but it just loads eternally when trying to click on said cart.


Bots beat u too it again


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 13, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> I'm convinced I'm having a conversation with a bot. Well I should say, I was.


What did fast say that even slightly suggested he was a bot?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> What did fast say that even slightly suggested he was a bot?



Again take your liberalism elsewhere this thread is about PS5.

When someone is trying to tell another person how they should spend their money that's wrong. I don't give a shit if you burn your money that's up to you. But on the same token no one is going to tell me what to do with mine. That's insanity and he has some mental issue where he goes around worrying about what other people does I've seen it many times with him. It's really a sickness and I'm not going to tolerate it. I did nothing wrong by stating how I'm going to buy a console and I think all of this is stemming from another thread and you all know what I'm talking about. I don't care if you don't like my political point of view I'm not going to take being bullied in a thread that has nothing to do with politics.

How dare I sell something that I bought with my own money to buy something else. That's illegal in his little world.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 13, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Again take your liberalism elsewhere this thread is about PS5.
> 
> When someone is trying to tell another person how they should spend their money that's wrong. I don't give a shit if you burn your money that's up to you. But on the same token no one is going to tell me what to do with mine. That's insanity and he has some mental issue where he goes around worrying about what other people does I've seen it many times with him.


No one said anything "liberalism" here yet


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 13, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> I don't care if you don't like my political point of view I'm not going to take being bullied in a thread that has nothing to do with politics.


Bro you’re the one calling people liberals lmao

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also, you didn’t answer my question, how do any of those things make him a bot


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Bro you’re the one calling people liberals lmao



I don't have conversations with 13 year olds it's a waste of my time. Had I known earlier I wouldn't have said anything to you. Ignored.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Nov 13, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> I don't have conversations with 13 year olds it's a waste of my time. Had I known earlier I wouldn't have said anything to you. Ignored.


Love how you dodged all of my questions and then brought my age into this lmaooo


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 13, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Love how you dodged all of my questions and then brought my age into this lmaooo


The guy can't hold a conversation without steering off on to some side road with irrelevant topics and points. You're not missing much.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Nov 13, 2020)

Memoir said:


> The guy can't hold a conversation without steering off on to some side road with irrelevant topics and points. You're not missing much.


Good to know thanks


----------



## SG854 (Nov 13, 2020)

Scalpers create artificial supply &  demand. Which is not real supply and demand.


----------



## the_randomizer (Nov 13, 2020)

Yeah, both are to blame, Sony doesn't know how to launch a console worth a damn anyway.



ForgotWhoIam said:


> I don't have conversations with 13 year olds it's a waste of my time. Had I known earlier I wouldn't have said anything to you. Ignored.



Sheesh, who lit the fuse on your tampon?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 13, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> I am basically impossible to offend.
> 
> I just find the vitriol directed at people that would resell a luxury device rather amusing, especially when even if it were some kind of ethical/moral failing (and I can't even fathom how it would be) then it is the company making the thing that is 5000% more responsible for the situation.
> 
> If the removal of items and their use potential works for you then fantastic. If you want to pay out of pocket for the many times retail prices on ebay then fantastic. If you want to wait a few years for some games to actually come out on it then fantastic. If you want to pay RRP for something then fantastic as everybody holding back so the market crashes is probably impractical so guess there has to be someone to start the second hand market and take the pain of first gen hardware.


I think that on a moral level scalping video game merchandise is generally wrong. It's a minor wrong because they're a luxury product as you say. The situation also needs to be taken into account:

Scalping launch PS5's is wrong. It's a minor wrong given that they will be produced for at least several years and it's wise to not buy a launch unit anyway. I will give Sony the benefit of the doubt because they probably want to but can't manufacture enough units to meet the demand at launch.

Scalping limited edition products produced in a limited quantity is a slightly bigger wrong. Take the Super Mario Bros. Game and Watch for instance. Whenever a store has pre-orders open, they sell out in minutes or hours. Scalpers obstruct legitimate buyers from getting the product at the RRP. Nintendo definitely shares the blame for not producing enough units.

Scalping from stores which provide a certain timeframe where buyers can pre-order unlimited copies before the product is manufactured is ok. If a scalper wants to buy stock from Limited Run Games or Kickstarter projects then they can go right on ahead.

Consumers shouldn't have to act immediately or have a Raspberry Pi constantly running a web scraping script to buy a product at the RRP.


ForgotWhoIam said:


> I don't know how any human being can order a PS5 from walmart.com. Second time I was able to add the system to my cart, but it just loads eternally when trying to click on said cart.


Either your internet fucked up at the wrong time or a bot beat you too it as was already suggested.


SG854 said:


> Scalpers create artificial supply &  demand. Which is not real supply and demand.


This is a theory of mine with no evidence to support it. Nintendo purposely produced the Super Mario Bros. Game and Watch and Fire Emblem 30th Anniversary Edition in excessively limited quantities. They would face backlash for setting the RRP to a scalper price but they face less backlash for manufacturing too few units. Their goal is to make their products appear more valuable by only having them available at unreasonably high prices.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 13, 2020)

Re liberalism (at least as it is known in the US)
I do find it amusing that those advocating for a laissez faire approach to capitalism (anything but a left wing position most of the time these days) are being accused of such things.
Almost as though it is a snarl world designed to forestall thought.

Moreover if telling someone how to spend their money is wrong (not sure that it is but we will roll with it) then is agreeing with the premise of the thread, that being only a "fucking idiot" would pay scalper prices not being prescriptive as far as someone spending their own money?



koohiiwonomimasu69 said:


> I think that on a moral level scalping video game merchandise is generally wrong. It's a minor wrong because they're a luxury product as you say. The situation also needs to be taken into account:
> 
> Scalping launch PS5's is wrong. It's a minor wrong given that they will be produced for at least several years and it's wise to not buy a launch unit anyway. I will give Sony the benefit of the doubt because they probably want to but can't manufacture enough units to meet the demand at launch.
> 
> ...



There are plenty of products that fiddle with prices in the second hand market

While they probably won't reach such heights with games there is a dimension of that. See zero people in such topics whining about second hand sales of perfume and watches stealing food from the mouths of perfume and watch devs.

Anyway so you say it is a moral failing but I am not still not sure why. Nor, not that laws=morality, what laws might be being broken or might be the basis for expanding them.

Why should I treat RRP as any kind of sacred cow or thing to be respected? Why are scalpers not legitimate buyers?

As far as capacity. If they wanted to they could. Might have been expensive to scale further or might have had to divert resources from things with a better yield within the same factory. Still not sure why scalpers



SG854 said:


> Scalpers create artificial supply &  demand. Which is not real supply and demand.


If the supply is still the same as it was (maybe even more by dint of people buying them to play or stick under a tree for their crotch fruit will necessarily lower it) and they are asking for and getting prices is it not real? At best they drive up a bit of hype and get someone to want something that might not otherwise have (see video above for why companies might actually want that).
Taking advantage of supply chain inefficiencies and those with a time preference is pretty much one of the definitions of sensible capitalism.



Anyway if people want to check my gumtree and craigslist (ebay are a bunch of cunts) ads they will find I have some PS5s for sale.


----------



## Chary (Nov 13, 2020)

"I don't talk to children on a gaming forum, ugh! Gross small children talking about video games, meant for MANLY ADULT MATURE MEN HMPH"


----------



## Stealphie (Nov 14, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> I don't have conversations with 13 year olds it's a waste of my time. Had I known earlier I wouldn't have said anything to you. Ignored.


Man you're really OWNING the libs


----------



## VeeDaVendetta (Dec 6, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> I am quite familiar with bots
> 
> and ebay sniper programs have existed for years. Nothing functionally different here.
> 
> ...



Thats fallacy...if the scalpers buy up all the stock...they are effectively creating the issue themselves...its a circle of nonsense...if scalper bots buy uo all the stock...they are creating the situation where the item is hard to find...ur argument is nonsense...amd ur clearly a scalper tryin to defend urself. Its literal common sense ..if i buy up all the stock just to resell...how is anybody ganna get one for themselves? For theyre kids? U think thats fair? Only a scalper would think that way...thanks for exposing yourself though...i dont care what you say...scalpers are wrong...they need to be punished...funny congress seems to agree


----------



## VeeDaVendetta (Dec 6, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> I am quite familiar with bots
> 
> and ebay sniper programs have existed for years. Nothing functionally different here.
> 
> ...



Whe scalpers buy up all the stock they create the demand themselves...stop defending scalpers bc ur guilty of it ..when millions of kids wont have a console bc of the greed of others...its bad...if i buy out a stores whole stock whats left for others? Im literally creating a situation where the item is rarer than it has to be...thats the equivalent of you going to get ice cream with ur family...and someone before u buys all the ice cream up and turns to u and says ill sell it to u for 7 times the amount...its literally the same...dont say it doesnt harm anybody ..it harms EVERYBODY..this isnt about the logic...this is about greed and a lack of care...to make shit sold out is creating a problem...dont try to justify scalping...its cringe and any argument against it is stupid


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 6, 2021)

Nice necrobump newbie


----------



## Chary (Dec 6, 2021)

that awkward  moment when the ps5 is still just as hard to find as it was last year


----------



## SG854 (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm so glad I paid a scalper triple


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 6, 2021)

Deleted User said:


> Take your liberal bitterness elsewhere it has nothing to do with this thread.


Liiberals as you call them are trying to help the situation in the USA by (trying to) push a law though to ban both console/gpu scalping and using bots to do it infact the law makes it that the fine imposed equals the profits made (if you scalp $20,000 you lose it all in fines)

https://www.videogameschronicle.com/news/a-new-us-bill-could-ban-the-use-of-console-scalper-bots/


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 6, 2021)

SG854 said:


> I'm so glad I paid a scalper triple


rotfl JELIOUS?i bought mine from sony direct at MSRP good things come to those who wait


----------



## SG854 (Dec 6, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> rotfl JELIOUS?i bought mine from sony direct at MSRP good things come to those who wait


Quicker satisfaction comes from people who don't wait


----------



## rantex92 (Dec 6, 2021)

lemme tell you a story..  

about 5 years ago i watched some fake timetraveler videos on yt just for the fun of it and there was one guy who said there wont be a ps6  i laughed my ass off but nowadays i kept thinking maybe he is  somewhat right (not that he actual is a timetraveller but more or less it was a lucky guess) just look at the state of sony  and their recent moves (no exclusivity any more,more focus on pc and mobile,ps5 release and ongoing chip shortage, a big chunk of ps5 just sitting in some scalpers basement wich dont generate money via game sells and the possibility that remoteplay services take over)


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2021)

Deleted User said:


> Launch units are most likely to contain hardware issues...


_Exploitable_ hardware issues   

The DS was hacked with a toothpick. 
The Wii was hacked with an SD card. 
Launch models are more likely to get hacked and stay hacked. 
Later models and revisions get patched up tight. 
Launch models are loose


----------



## Shadow#1 (Dec 6, 2021)

Veho said:


> _Exploitable_ hardware issues
> 
> The DS was hacked with a toothpick.
> The Wii was hacked with an SD card.
> ...


No the wii was hacked with tweezers aka Team Tweezers


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2021)

Shadow#1 said:


> No the wii was hacked with tweezers aka Team Tweezers


Oh yeah, you're right. I was thinking of Letterbomb. But tweezers are even better


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 6, 2021)

VeeDaVendetta said:


> Whe scalpers buy up all the stock they create the demand themselves...stop defending scalpers bc ur guilty of it ..when millions of kids wont have a console bc of the greed of others...its bad...if i buy out a stores whole stock whats left for others? Im literally creating a situation where the item is rarer than it has to be...thats the equivalent of you going to get ice cream with ur family...and someone before u buys all the ice cream up and turns to u and says ill sell it to u for 7 times the amount...its literally the same...dont say it doesnt harm anybody ..it harms EVERYBODY..this isnt about the logic...this is about greed and a lack of care...to make shit sold out is creating a problem...dont try to justify scalping...its cringe and any argument against it is stupid


Scalpers exist because enough of the public is stupid/desperate and will pay the prices.
As far as congress. Yeah they do like to contemplate stamping all over the free market in an attempt to sooth feelings of people.




rantex92 said:


> lemme tell you a story..
> 
> about 5 years ago i watched some fake timetraveler videos on yt just for the fun of it and there was one guy who said there wont be a ps6  i laughed my ass off but nowadays i kept thinking maybe he is  somewhat right (not that he actual is a timetraveller but more or less it was a lucky guess) just look at the state of sony  and their recent moves (no exclusivity any more,more focus on pc and mobile,ps5 release and ongoing chip shortage, a big chunk of ps5 just sitting in some scalpers basement wich dont generate money via game sells and the possibility that remoteplay services take over)


I would say PS6 less likely not by that, not by them going pop (their credit rating did drop the other year which might have been the basis for that, though such things tend to get by on radical claims a la clickbait) but by the market itself changing out from under things.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 7, 2021)

Veho said:


> _Exploitable_ hardware issues
> 
> The DS was hacked with a toothpick.
> The Wii was hacked with an SD card.
> ...


and lets not forget how the switch was hacked with... two pieces of metal
(yes yes before anyone says it i know the first exploit was a browser exploit but that was sold to nintendo through their hackerone thing)


----------

